# Nutzpflanzen am Teich



## ron (20. Sep. 2008)

Hallo liebe Forumleser,

ich möchte bald einen Artikkel über Gartenteiche in einem Permakulturblad schreiben. Es geht dabei um das Anlegen, Pflegen und Erleben rund um den "Himmel auf Erde". Aber mir fehlen zur Zeit noch die richtige Kentnisse im Bezug auf Nutzpflanzen. Ich weiss, dass z.B. Mädesüss und Minze gute Tees abgeben und das die Rote Johannesbeere einigermassen gut mit nassen Füssen klarkommt. Und angeblich kann __ Wasserpest zu Salat verarbeitet werden, aber dann hört es auch bald auf.

Hat jemand noch mehr Tipps?  

LG

Ron


----------



## Conny (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Nutzpflanzen am Teich*

Hallo Ron,

also   so auf Anhieb fallen mir da noch __ Brunnenkresse und eine Johnnniskraut-Art für den Teichrand ein.
Eine sog. "heilige" Pflanze wäre noch Gottesknadenkraut.


----------



## flohkrebs (20. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Nutzpflanzen am Teich*

hallo!

__ Bachbunge für´n Salat??
__ Kalmus als Ingwer-Ersatz?
__ Wasserlinsen (__ Entengrütze)?

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Wuzzel (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Nutzpflanzen am Teich*

Hallo Ron, 
gehts jetzt nur um heimische Pflanzen ? 

Aus Asiatischen Ländern ist z.B. ausser natürlich __ Reis noch die Wasserkastanie bekannt, die Meere versorgen uns mit nahrhaften Algen, vielleicht kann man bestimmte schmackhafte Algen auch im Teich züchten. 

__ Bachbunge kann man im Salat verwenden, vom __ Pfeilkraut kann man die Knollen ernten, vom __ Rohrkolben kann man die Wurzelrizome, die Sprossen und den Blütenkolben kulinarisch verwerten. Auch die Wurzeln von manchen Seerosen lassen sich wie Gemüse kochen oder aber trocknen und zu Mehl mahlen. Sehr viel Stärke enthalten auch die Wurzeln vieler anderer Wasserpflanzen, z.B. Teichsimse. 

So jetzt hab ich Hunger !

Wolf


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Nutzpflanzen am Teich*

Hi Ron,

Echte Nutzpflanzen die man im Gartenteich ziehen kann,  bzw. die auch landwirtschaftlich angebaut werden sind u.a

Oryza sativus - __ Reis
Zizania .... - Wildreis (die schwarzen Dinger)
Nelumbo nucifera - __ Lotos; essbar sind die Samen und Rhizome
Trapa natans - __ Wassernuß; hat essbare Samen (Wasserkastanien)
Nasturium officinalis - __ Brunnenkresse
(in Asien gibt es sicher noch mehr die angebaut werden, mehr fallen mir gerade nicht ein )

alles andere sind mehr oder weniger Wildsalate/gemüse (sind zwar essbar, fallen aber nicht unter den Begriff Nutzpflanze)  die wie Veronica beccabunga (__ Bachbunge) sogar in größeren Portionen giftig sein können.  

Gratiola officinalis (__ Gnadenkraut) ist sogar sehr giftig, ist aber wie an officinalis/officinale erkennbar ist eine Heilpflanze

MfG Frank


----------



## Conny (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Nutzpflanzen am Teich*

Hallo,

ich habe auch noch Flussampfer (Rumex sanguinea)  ob giftig oder nicht. Sieht genauso aus wie der im Kräuterbeet und verhält ich auch so :evil !
In meiner Teichpflanzenliste steht, dass __ Bachminze als "heilig" galt


----------



## goldfisch (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Nutzpflanzen am Teich*

Hallo,
Taro ?
mfg JW


----------



## Plätscher (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Nutzpflanzen am Teich*

Hallo,

__ Wasserminze (Mentha aquatica), einheimisch.


----------



## ron (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Nutzpflanzen am Teich*

Hallo,

und Danke schön an alle! Hat mir wirklich ein gutes Stück weitergeholfen. Hätte euch den Artikkel gerne zugeschickt... ist aber auf Norwegisch.

Nochmals Danke schön!

LG

Ron


----------



## goldfisch (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Nutzpflanzen am Teich*

Hallo, schick mal einen link.
mfg JW


----------



## Biotopfan (29. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Nutzpflanzen am Teich*

Hei, bei Dehner hab ich Cranbeerys gesehen, die wollen auch klitschnasse Füße und werden zum Ernten geflutet...Aber die wollen sicher sauer haben...
VG Monika


----------



## ron (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Nutzpflanzen am Teich*

Hallo JW,



__ goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, schick mal einen link.
> mfg JW



das ist schwierig. Der Artikkel ist für eine interne Zeitschrift gedacht. Der Inhalt wird auch nicht ins Netz geladen.

LG

Ron


----------

